# Ada 60f



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I recently bought this interesting tank from ADG. It is in there catalog here. I called them to inquire whether it is drillable and all I got from them was a bureaucratic response that attempting to drill it will void the warranty. This, of course, does not answer the question.

Do any of you folks definitely know the answer?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I did a search on several big fish sites...

it seems to be the smaller ones are, but some of the bigger ones are tempered...

so I can give you a firm maybe.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Why drill when you can easily and cheaply make a beautiful DIY overflow out of elegant and durable PVC pipe?!










--Nikolay


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

AFAIK it isn't tempered so it should be fine.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

jeff said they are not if it was built after 2009 i believe. i saw it on a thread. just call jeff senske he will give you a straight answer. 

(disclaimer: if you choose to drill and break i am not liable)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If you have a couple polarizers I believe you can check it in the way shown here:





Tempered glass is under tension, and putting a polarizer inside the tank and one outside and rotating them 90 degrees to one another will allow you to see those stresses. What exactly you're looking for, I'm not sure, so I would compare it to glass you know is not tempered.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You could also make or have a weir built. They're a lot like overflow boxes and are reputed to work well. This guy, Marc Levenson is a big name reefer and acrylic worker in Fort Worth. My gorgeous sump was made by him.

http://www.melevsreef.com/acrylics/overflow.html

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Drillable or not, the proportions of this tank are really interesting. I am intrigued to see what you do with it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I actually do have two polarizers. I couldn't really see anything identifiable to pin my hat on on that front. 

We're going to place it on a counter between our kitchen and living area. So it is a very exposed area. I am trying to really keep the mechanicals very low profile. And the goal of the bulkheads would be to avoid anything intruding over the edge of the tank. I have some clear acrylic tubing and clear PVC fittings that I had wanted to use.

So the idea of the weir also doesn't work because I am looking for minimal and almost invisible mechanicals.

Tex Gal showed me a truly spectacular thread wherein a guy used this same tank. I'll pass it along when I locate it again. I don't have fantasies of doing what this guy has done. He lives for his tank with daily water changes. And I am not up for that.

I hope to have something unique AND attractive when it is up and running.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's the tank I referred to....

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-aquatic-plants-carnivorous-plant-layout.html


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya that was a nice one. i cant believe it didnt have a cover


----------

